# Unable to get DHCP address on boot

## peku33

Hi. I installed gentoo on my PC.

My network card is called: 

```
enp5s2
```

I created a symlink in

```
/etc/init.d/
```

added

```
config_enp5s2="dhcp"
```

to

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

I had some problems with ipv4ll address, so I added:

```
noipv6

noipv4ll
```

to /etc/dhcpcd.conf

While booting, the boot process stops on

```
enp5s2: (...) Soliciting DHCP lease
```

and after some time it fails.

Immediately I log in as root, run

```
rc
```

and network starts correctly.

What I am doing wrong?

----------

## Buffoon

I always build important modules into kernel so I have no experience with modules, but I think it is possible the module for your NIC is not loaded yet when dhcpcd runs.

----------

## lexflex

Hi peku,

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> I always build important modules into kernel so I have no experience with modules, but I think it is possible the module for your NIC is not loaded yet when dhcpcd runs.

 

Indeed, it might be a timing issue. 

What does ifconfig give after boot, before you run rc?

Also, does rc.log show anything ?

Alex

----------

